# Lowest of the Low - Phone Hacking - More Good News Pg5



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Words fail me how low some people will go. Disgraceful

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14017661


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I know made me feel sick, haven't read the whole article as I heard the start of the report on the radio he must get at a prison sentence surely, sick BAST....d. And I don't usually swear but I can almost imagine what the parents were going through.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Just been reading that, the people concerned should feel ashamed and I hope they live their days wondering if possibly they may have deleted a message that could have helped the police find Milly alive.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm glad it's not just me


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Ive given up on newspapers,too much sensationalism and Underhand tactics.who gives a fuck if simon cowell eats marmite cos they found it in his bin,who cares about cheryl cole that well known racist violent singer.
Shit world we live in ppl are famous cos they come from essex or shagged a footballer,etc.
Nice that my mum got declined for nursing care for a third time last week due to not ticking enough boxes after having two strokes,dementia and paralysed down one side.
Yet some woman who took double amount of fertility drug can fly in from kenya,have five babies and cost us 200k for fuck all just cos our hospitals are better.
Fuckin thirteen yrs of labour have made this country the soft touch of europe with no power to do anything,and cameron needs to stop fighting pointless wars around the world and sort this fuckin country out.....twat.
Apologies for slight hijack but seemed a nice thread to vent in given the topic and scum involved.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Chubster said:


> Ive given up on newspapers,too much sensationalism and Underhand tactics.who gives a fuck if simon cowell eats marmite cos they found it in his bin,who cares about cheryl cole that well known racist violent singer.
> Shit world we live in ppl are famous cos they come from essex or shagged a footballer,etc.
> Nice that my mum got declined for nursing care for a third time last week due to not ticking enough boxes after having two strokes,dementia and paralysed down one side.
> Yet some woman who took double amount of fertility drug can fly in from kenya,have five babies and cost us 200k for fuck all just cos our hospitals are better.
> ...


no m8 u speak your mind! sorry about your mums news bud


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Words fail me how low some people will go. Disgraceful
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14017661


sick fuks james, peoples feelings mean nothing to them


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Sickening. 
Just goes to show how far people will go in the name of journalism if that's what you want to call it.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

STTink said:


> Sickening.
> Just goes to show how far people will go in the name of journalism if that's what you want to call it.


Absolutely. The best word for them is cunts quite frankly :-(

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cunt cunts why doesnt it work for me?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Fucking hell that is beyond comprehension :x


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I really do hope and I think they have prob gone a step to far now and they will get the book thrown at them.

Dumbass footballers/actors etc is one thing this is so many levels lower


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Read this earlier today and felt terrible! A s-h-1-t world we live in :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The family must be absolutely gutted, I really feel for them, they have probably lost the little trust left in human decency. Perpetrators of such crimes should have their breathing rights withdrawn.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think it sums our country up when you have this on one page and on the page before ia an article on poor Rio Ferdinand complaining about a paper publishing details of a 13 year affair he had. This country is a joke I feel so sorry for her parents just when it seems life cant get any worse they get this news.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

jamman said:


> I think it sums our country up when you have this on one page and on the page before ia an article on poor Rio Ferdinand complaining about a paper publishing details of a 13 year affair he had. This country is a joke I feel so sorry for her parents just when it seems life cant get any worse they get this news.


Best thing we can do is not buy Sun & NOTW and cancel our subscriptions of bollox Sky ( I don't read these so called tabloids and I cancelled my contract with Sky ages ago as I think it's crap) but it's not going to happen, the general public in this country are more interested in the latest celeb / fashion / premiership fottballers affairs than they are with the things that really matter. It is as already said a very very sad state of affairs. As for Murdock - well what can I say about this guy - he should of been done for treason years ago - wanker!


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

As for Rebekah Wade, didn't she give Ross Kemp a beating?

I wouldn't put much past her, anyone that's made it to become Editor in Chief at the News of the World has to be a ruthless,lying c*nt.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It just gets better I hope the courts or better still the public shut these papers down

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14035270


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

news at 6am this morning.

soham girls, parents of 7/7 bombings and any child abductions or killings are now being investigated for phone hackings due to files found. big can of worms is about to open & i hope they get prison time. (breach of human rights)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> It just gets better I hope the courts or better still the public shut these papers down
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14035270


Well you can start by signing this and passing it on... :wink:

https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/murdoch-deal-petition

Plus if you have Sky, cancel it. If you have the Sun, The Times or any other Murdoch publication delivered, cancel it.

Don't buy the News of the World.

Spread the word.

Cheers

rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jamman said:


> It just gets better I hope the courts or better still the public shut these papers down
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14035270


+1


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Look's like the police passed on these phone numbers I wonder if they told the girls parents this?


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

This country is in such a mess for so many reasons. Chief amongst them is tha fact that you're not allowed to have an opinion that doesn't fit in with the latest political "vogue" or media-led campaign, you become marginalised for not conforming. The problem with subscribing to one of these "movements" is the shaky populist pop culture flash in the pan foundations that they're built on. The media in my opinion is an exceptionally cynical and far too powerful tool in the UK nowadays, touching briefly on things like "super injunctions" which the rich and infamous can use to cover up major or minor indiscretions ..... yet mere mortals who fall outside of the circle of the chosen ones would be publically villified for by the very same media machine. I'm not against freedom of speech at all, all for it in fact, we all have a voice and a god given right to use it (whichever god you choose or do not), yet, the media has the loudest "voice" of all and unfortunately doesn't do a great deal of good with it. I think it's quite telling if you watch a "news" bulletin nowadays, it's utter drivel, full of conjecture, speculation and spin, i honestly do not know what the truth is any more, can you find the truth in a news bulletin any more? They're more like entertainment bulletins that previously had the courtesy to hide on it4 in advert breaks for films. The fact that the media have been having this level of power, corruption and callousness and operating with such impunity for not only the law but common decency, speaks volumes for the mealy mouthed way that this country operates. I think it also brings into stark light the disgusting fact that there are people out there who lap up this poison and consume it not only as fact (i am referring to the headlines in general, not the allegations about the hacking) but there are also the precedents that are set. It sometimes makes me sick to have a British passport, we're a nation with a rich colourful heritage, not without blackspots of course ..... but i can't allude to the fact that there is the potential to be proud of this nation for fear of marginalising a minority. After all, this country isn't run for it's people, but is run by the media for the media. Sorry, i'm now ranting, but i am sick to death of the fact that this rudderless ship is just lurching towards moral oblivion.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

meesterbond said:


> ...i am sick to death of the fact that this rudderless ship is just lurching towards moral oblivion.


Hear, hear. :-|


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > It just gets better I hope the courts or better still the public shut these papers down
> ...


done and added to facebook


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> done and added to facebook


+1 

Charlie


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Charlie said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > done and added to facebook
> ...


+1


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

You know, to quote "We live in interesting times" could be to the publics advantage over this.
We also live in "unique times."

Wouldn't take much to fuck this country up come the general election using Facebook as a weapon against the system.
Don't laugh too much.

Simon Cowell thought it was a joke too a couple of Xmas's back.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

pas_55 said:


> Look's like the police passed on these phone numbers I wonder if they told the girls parents this?


how do we know the police passed the info on ? oh yes some ginger minger is trying to dig her and her cronies out of a hole as per usual lets blame the police .


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

blackpoolfc said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Look's like the police passed on these phone numbers I wonder if they told the girls parents this?
> ...


No the police have come out said it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You may feel you want to sign a petition against Rupert Murdoch's further takeover of the media in the light of his newspaper's phone hacking scandal being headline news. With ex editor Andy Coulson being forced to resign as Downing street's communications director over this issue and former editor Rebekah Brooks, now News international's chief executive being a personal friend of the David Cameron, the links between government and this media empire are very concerning. A message needs to be sent I think. Quite frankly it stinks!

See both petitions below. Pass on the links - we have until Friday to make a difference!

https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/murdoch-deal-petition

http://www.avaaz.org/en/murdoch_messages_2/?vl

Cheers,

John


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

John just added my name to the second petition. Agree wholeheartedly with them, there is too much power in one mans hands!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good stuff. A week is a long time in politics but unfortunately the consultation period for submissions on whether to allow him to take over BskyB ends on Friday. The petitions are climbing fast over the last couple of days...

**UPDATE: 85,000 signatures already - can we get to 100,000 today? **
http://www.38degrees.org.uk/page/s/murd ... n#petition

**122,510 messages sent. 100,289 messages sent in two days! Let's get to 200,000 **
http://www.avaaz.org/en/murdoch_messages_2/?vl


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

pas_55 said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > pas_55 said:
> ...


no they have disclosed evidence that can be disclosed during a major incident when an incident that is in the public interest happens they have a box that has to be ticked that says PUBLICITY AUTHORISED thats what has happened


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm pro Police big time have police friends and think they have a crap unforgiving job but I fear some palms may well have been greased in this whole sorry affair.

What I am going to hope is that for once the people who have done this will get their just deserts


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

jamman said:


> I'm pro Police big time have police friends and think they have a crap unforgiving job but I fear some palms may well have been greased in this whole sorry affair.
> 
> What I am going to hope is that for once the people who have done this will get their just deserts


if thats the case i put my money on it being people with rank, not the rank and file like me who seem to get the blame all the time


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

** UPDATE: We've reached 100,000 signatures - can we get to 120,000 today? **
http://www.38degrees.org.uk/page/s/murd ... n#petition

** 134,932 messages sent since Tuesday! Let's get to 200,000 **
http://www.avaaz.org/en/murdoch_messages_2/?vl


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can even contact your MP to complain here - it takes a couple of minutes :twisted:

https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/Murdoch-MP


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good News at last

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14069906


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent in that we've seriously got him rattled but this is only a big hand play damage limitation exercise. He clearly intends for us to forgive everything by this move and save his corrupt empire. Don't forget his son paying off victims to keep quiet - perversion of the course of justice? Keep the pressure up - he deserves to go down!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Just reading this page and there's a "subscribe to Sky" banner ad at the bottom. Sigh. :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

He is clearly trying to protect his total BSkyB takeover which is where the big buck are for him.

I hope and pray he fails


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

The Daily Mail headline quotes it as "the paper that died of shame."

It's impossible to die of shame or there would be no car salesmen or estate agents.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

load of borrox, token gesture that will now cost hundreds their jobs. paper wasnt at fault only the policy makers i feel


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

They've already said most staff will be offered jobs back within the organisation - what do you bet they bring out a "Sunday SUN" :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

John-H said:


> They've already said most staff will be offered jobs back within the organisation - what do you bet they bring out a "Sunday SUN" :roll:


Already thought of -



> The BBC has reported that the URLs TheSunOnSunday.co.uk and TheSunOnSunday.com were registered two days ago by an unknown company.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

STTink said:


> The Daily Mail headline quotes it as "the paper that died of shame."


Now if only the Daily Mail could close down too... /fingers crossed/


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> They've already said most staff will be offered jobs back within the organisation - what do you bet they bring out a "Sunday SUN" :roll:


john nothing that guy does suprises me tbh


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

drjam said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > The Daily Mail headline quotes it as "the paper that died of shame."
> ...


We can only hope.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How's this for an admission:






:roll:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

The Steve Cougan interview is a cracker.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the Daily Mail ????? actually they have been tapping more phones than NoTW,,, what astonishes me is that in the canteen at work today all the same suspects have their copies of the sun ( complete with " secret lovers " headline ) what does it take to open peoples eyes !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

The thing that gets me with newspapers (one of the things) when you break the stories down to bare bones, essentially, someone slept with someone whilst married, or someone has robbed someone using a "clever" means, or someone is extorting smoeone because they know a dirty little secret. Which, essentially is just everyday life, if i want to hear that x has been getting ridden like a pit pony by y, and at the same time has been embezzling z, i'll go to the crappy local boozer and listen to what Dirty Sharon has been doing with STD Steve behind Dopey Dwaynes back ...... i don't need to pay 50p every day for it, and i get pissed into the bargain. Personally, i'd rather be out doing something than getting brainrot reading speculative drivel about what someone else (who has no relevance to my life) did yesterday .... it's oooooold news! Keep calm, carry on.


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

PS the Daily Mail are lazier than Porsche stylists, the Daily Mail writes its stories for January - June, then reverses its optinion between July and December ........ recycling the same old stuff.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Keep the pressure up guys. Another petition to sign. If you signed the last one all you need to do is enter your email address:



> Dear friends,
> 
> Yesterday Murdoch pulled a last minute manoeuvre to exclude his company's outrageous hacking practices from the BSKyB deal review. Let's call on the government to immediately rule that the Murdochs aren't fit and proper to own half our commercial media. Tomorrow this will be debated in Parliament. Let's beat the Murdoch mafia - sign the urgent petition now:
> 
> ...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Conspiracy theories anyone ....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14194623


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Murdoch Snr. has just been pied!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Murdoch Snr. has just been pied!


"This is the most humble day of my life..." :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This all seems so 'set up'... :roll:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/ju ... kah-brooks


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

John-H said:


> Murdoch Snr. has just been pied!


They have someone in custardy


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Murdoch snr must have some serious pre-nup with that wife of his. As she jumped up to stop that guy I swear I could hear the words "meal ticket" screamed.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Murdoch Snr. has just been pied!
> ...


 :lol: Humble pie indeed! Somebody was heard saying to a concerned James at the time - "It's OK - it's good for us"

They also said it was a close shave it was only foam :roll:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

He could have bought a better bride than that :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ttjay said:


> He could have bought a better bride than that :lol:


I can't understand why she married him :?  

On a more serious note, I personally think that the 'pie man' is great pillock and did more harm than good by deflecting media attention away from the Murdoch Empire when being questioned.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

What made me laugh he was charged for foam throwing lol the world is mad....


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

R80RTT said:


> What made me laugh he was charged for foam throwing lol the world is mad....


He will end up ,serving a life sentence for doing that


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mrs M was rather quick off the mark, makes one wonder.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

j8keith said:


> Mrs M was rather quick off the mark, makes one wonder.


Was that not assault.... Anyway its ok... John Prescott is allowed to get away with that.... And it all seems like MR Brown knows all about this... No wonder he was crying


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This could snowball big time

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22954505


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes , ok serious,, but i prefer the one about tony blair sha** murdochs his wife,, will that grow ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> yes , ok serious,, but i prefer the one about tony blair sha** murdochs his wife,, will that grow ?


As I understand it they have split up, Blair named in the divorce papers :lol:


----------

